# petsmart grooming?



## eb014 (Apr 18, 2011)

Does anyone know how good the groomers are at most petsmarts? It's not anything too fancy, just a bath, nails clipping, and ear clipping for my siberian husky. no clipping


----------



## Lilly_D (Oct 7, 2010)

I take my dogs to PetsMart. I tried a few other groomers and they were just terrible. My cocker spaniel just got her hair cut today at PetsMart, I'll post a pic tomorrow evening  It will probably just depend on the individual groomer. One thing I try not to do is take them on Saturdays because they are just so incredibly busy and there is so much going on all over the store and then outside with their adoption events. Today was an exception- my cocker was in desperate need of a haircut b/c after Lilly ate her bed last month the vet bills ate up every dime I had. It's pricier than any other local groomer I've taken them to, but the lady who took care of Daphne did a really great job with her and Lilly actually gets super excited when we go to PetsMart and she sees the man who does her baths. I would recommend giving them a shot as long as you are comfortable. The first time I made them an appointment there instead of calling I went into the store so I could meet the staff and specifically the people who would be taking care of them. I've seen the kennels they use and the ones at my store were very clean. They do use cage dryers for most breeds but they are not heated. They don't use the cage dryers at all on my cocker though b/c she has a bad heart and I'm just not comfortable with it. They also have access to drinking water the entire time they are in a kennel.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Just like any grooming shop, its only as good as the indivdual groomer. For the most part, groomers at petsmart are trained there, with a quick few months of lessons.
But thats not saying all of them are like that. 

But going with your breed, and the little grooming you need. Id say it would be fine. Id call around to other grooming shops in the area, just because i find PS to be over priced for simple things. Such as I asked years ago how much it would be for my dog to get what out want with your sibe. And they quoted me 80 bucks. wheres the grooming shop I work at would do my dog for 50-60 and a sibe would be about the same.


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

Around where I live, both Petsmart and Petco do a fine job quality-wise for a simple bath (wash, nails, ears, teeth, dry) however I noticed my dogs are done faster and spend less time in a cage at Petco vs. Petsmart so grooming is less stressful for them (my dogs aren't fans of being confined in a grooming shop hearing dryers, bathing, clippers, etc. but are fine at a vet's office or boarding kennel.) I also like that Petco does a buy 8 grooms, get one free.


----------



## alangdon (Apr 24, 2011)

I took my 1 1/2 year old snorkie (mini schnauzer yorkie mix) to petsmart and they do a pretty decent job, but the last time I took him there I had to take him to the vet a few days later because instead of expressing his glands (an included service in grooming) they actually clogged him up.

You probably won't have that problem because bigger dogs dont usually, but that's been my only complaint.

I would however, try to get your dog with the manager of the grooming salon or the person with the most experience because there are a lot of young kids without a lot of experience that might mess it up.


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

I think it depends on where you are at, just like anyplace, there will be good and bad. I took Zoey to our local petsmart once, will never go again. Her hair was cut crooked, her visor was extremely lopsided, they took a gouge out of her nose and couldnt tell me how it happened. It was awful and she was scared to death. I found a small local groomer that is not so ovewhelmed with tons of dogs and does things just how I ask, and Zoey cant wait to get out of the car once we're in the parking lot, she has so much fun there.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

We use the groomer at our local pet store. We just get a puppy cut which they do fine.

For a bath I would think any groomer will do.


----------



## WolfyNeiviv (Apr 24, 2011)

I took my little Diva Bella to PetSmart today!

I had tried local groomers - including those who were supposed to 'specialize' in smaller dogs like her (Maltese/Tzu) and she came home terrified, nicked, cut, scraped ... the 'best' groomer in my last town actually HIT her to try to calm her down. She cowered in a corner and when I found out I was livid. I refuse to go to any small shops like that now. We did try one PetSmart and did not like it - Bella did not like the groomers and besides that, they didn't have the windows to see. I do not like being unable to see what they are doing with my dog.

We take her to the one where we did her training. Windows on both sides - into the store and outside. She has a favorite groomer that we always book her with. The only time she ever has slight razor burns is when they have to shave close to get rid of matts (darn things! even constant brushing doesn't keep them at bay). 

I was actually coming into the grooming section to post about this today!! I am so happy with how well she did. Usually, even with her favorite groomer, she is anxious and nervous - she shakes and trembles like crazy. She's really good, but overly anxious (most likely due to her other horrible experiences). Today however, she was awesome! No shaking, no anxiety. They put her on the table and she immediately sat very still and she stayed calm. The only change we've made is have her on DOGtorX for the past month and a half. 

I do agree with going in to the local PetSmart to meet the grooming team and seeing everything. You need to be comfortable as well as your dog. Since it shouldn't take overly long for what you want, you may want to wait and watch while they work on your dog. Eventually, you may even find a specific groomer you prefer, and I've never had a problem requesting Shawna to work on Bella.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Use to take my maltese Squeak to Petco. They did a poor grooming job. Her face was always dirty and they are expensive. I have found a local grooming shop who does a wonderful job and it half the cost of petco. I will never take Squeak or Hercules to anyone else. Found her through the vet I work for. Every time I asked where a really well groomed dog went it was always to my current groomer. I have said it before and I will say it again a good groomer is worth their weight in gold!!!


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

I've worked at petco I have a friend who use to work at petsmart, I now work at an individual owned place and I'm the groomer and everything is natural. Its fab! I love it. I will however say, it just depends on the groomers! Sometimes you get good and bad no matter where you go. When I worked at petco we'd get people who's went to other individual salons and not happy at all, of course at our store we've also had people we've had to let go because they weren't good. Only way to know, you can check out online reviews and go in and find out. You can go into a place and have a bad groomer, then once they leave there, guess where they go? somewhere else that probly isn't petco or petsmart. I know some awful groomers who's worked at petco/petsmart and guess what now they own their own shops! So really you want to find that groomer you just like and feel your dogs like and try to stick with them no matter where its location, high end shop or commercial.  sorta like with a hair stylist. Good luck! hope the first visit wherever you go is a good one.


----------

